# Where does our food come from???



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will be watching this DVD over the weekend...very curious.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have that in the netflix instant q, was gonna watch it last saturday, but i talked the wife out of it in favor of zombieland. I'll have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting point of view, BUT, before you go all radical and say things like we need to go back to the land, ect, ect. Think about the differences between now and 100 yrs ago. We are not a rural society any more, more of us live in cities then ever before. The bottom line is that in order to feed all of the people the old ways will not do it. As unglamorous as it may be the only way to feed all the people is with mass farming and ranching methods. Can some things be done better, yes they can, but in the end the old ways of producing food is fading into the past. 
And if you would like to go back to the "good'ol days" take a look at a third world country and how they live. 
There, that was my soap box speach for the year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

There's more to the video than what you see here.
My mom bought this last week and she has told a few of the things that's in it.
That's why I want to watch it.
You wonder why I can so much??? LOL
I plan on adding the garden this year too.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Mine comes from Trishaanne at the Make and Takes.......burp


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your right Jeff, there is nothing like home grown tomatoes.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Interesting point of view, BUT, before you go all radical and say things like we need to go back to the land, ect, ect. Think about the differences between now and 100 yrs ago. We are not a rural society any more, more of us live in cities then ever before. The bottom line is that in order to feed all of the people the old ways will not do it. As unglamorous as it may be the only way to feed all the people is with mass farming and ranching methods. Can some things be done better, yes they can, but in the end the old ways of producing food is fading into the past.
> And if you would like to go back to the "good'ol days" take a look at a third world country and how they live.
> There, that was my soap box speach for the year.


It is very different than pre-ww2 in America in every way true. However, I can't help wonder why I can get organic grass fed beef or free range chickens at Trader Joe's for less than the factory farmed meats at the regular grocery store. Why does organic milk last a month before it expires and only costs just a dollar more, when factory milk spoils in 7-8 days and is full of hormones and antibiotics?

Its also a false dilemma to say we can't go back, its not all or none, its something in between mom and dad farms of yester year and super corporate farms. Local food, better diets, and less waste. I read this week we throw out 40% of all the food produced, and that America makes enough food to feed every American and every African. That's a lot of food and a lot to think about.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is one of my fav subjects to soapbox about.
The Crap American Diet.
Why is soda so cheap? Why is whole grain bread so expensive? A local dairy farmer just shot his whole herd of cows & then himself, as each day, he loses money as a dairyman. Our food is wacked, our pricing system is wacked...you are eating engineered and irradiated food without even knowing it. And sadly, most people are either too poor or too lazy to buy the "real" food that is still out there. I've farmed: it's HARD. But I also can't pay $6 for a dozen of organic eggs. The food industry & gov't. is taking us & the small farmers for a ride. I pity the genertions to come...go to your local elementary school and look at all the fat lil Hot Pocket kids.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

oooh, i would love to chime in here, curse this wii... takes too long to type. i'm one of those vegan, organic, homegrown people. my motto is to do the best you can but be realistic too. i should check this movie out too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pass me the bowl of soylent green, please.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Would you like that with or without the AgentOrange Au Jus, Maam?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

just eat people instead...cheap...and tasty


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> just eat people instead...cheap...and tasty


People have too many preservatives and additives.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Not a bad idea to start your own garden. I mean who really needs a lawn in the backyard? I think I might buy some chickens so I can have organic eggs.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

There was alot less sickness back when people grew their own foods. Its not that hard to do, and most kids now dont know where the food comes from , how things grow in a garden, if they cant get it from Walmart or Mcdonalds they would not survive.
I do feel sorry for generations to come, people need to start teaching the kids again about life and not the TAAS test ..


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Beware about raising chickens & other livestock at home. There are often zoning & noise issues in towns, cities, & burbs that can get you in trouble. The county won't let me raise Hippos, Chickens, or Moa in my back yard. I even had to release Slippie the Great white, back into nature....
Do start a garden! Except for some "controlled" plants, the county doesn't care about what you grow. Usually...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL "controlled plants" that really made me laugh!!!

I just bought most of the seed for this year.
I've had a great time canning and the food tastes sooo good.
I did take a good look around the property here a little bit ago, think I found another spot to put some more soil to use...without cutting my trees down.


----------

